# EMF Forms



## seemsbroken (25. Apr 2016)

Hallo an alle hier  

Ich weiß nicht ob ich grad im richtigen Unter-Forum bin aber ich habe bezüglich EMF Forms eine Frage.
Da das Rahmenwerk recht "neu" ist bin ich bisher noch nicht fündig geworden. 
Hat zufällig schon jemand damit gearbeitet & kann mir eventuell n Schubser geben?

Viele Grüße


----------



## lam_tr (25. Apr 2016)

Was hast du da genau für eine Frage?


----------



## seemsbroken (25. Apr 2016)

Und zwar bin ich absolut überfragt, wie ich nach dem durchs Ecore-Diagramm erstelltes View-Model irgendwie weiter komme. also ich möchte eine SWT Anwendung mittels Emf Forms schreiben, aber komme einfach net zu Code. es muss doch möglich sein, oder? ( ok ich hab mich grad blöd ausgedrückt, hoffe man verstehts )


----------



## lam_tr (25. Apr 2016)

Hi seemsbroke,

in der Regel, wenn du das EMF Model schon angelegt hast, kannst du ganz normal über EMFForms deine Modell Instanz über den GenericFormEditor anlegen, d.h. du kannst die EMFClient Application starten und über die Model Package View die Instanzen erstellen.

Wenn du eine angepasste View haben willst, kannst du das dann über die View-Model customizen.

Wie du die Forms in deine SWT Anwendung verwendest, steht hier:
http://eclipsesource.com/blogs/tutorials/getting-started-with-EMF-Forms/#swt

oder was willst du genau wissen?

Viele Grüße
lam

P.S. Vielleicht noch ein Nachtrag, das geile an EMFForms ist, es ist nur ein Modell, wie die Oberfläche auszusehen hat, kannst du selber bestimmen. Vor allem kannst du selber sagen welche Frontend API du haben willst. Ich finds cool für JavaFX.


----------



## seemsbroken (25. Apr 2016)

@lam_tr ich schreib dir mal ne pn  danke schonmal!


----------



## seemsbroken (26. Apr 2016)

ich habe ja wie bereits gesagt schon ein View-Model . im Tutorial der eclipse.org wird dann um es zum laufen zu bringen mit model und editor & editor code gearbeitet. ich bin einfach nicht in der Lage den zu "generieren". dass muss doch möglich sein.

( ich werde dies auch ins Forum wieder stellen - hast recht, vllt interessiert das auch andere  )


----------



## lam_tr (26. Apr 2016)

In der Regel kannst du die Codes generieren wenn du im model Plug-in das Genmodel öffnest und über den Editor auf Rechtsklick die 3 Parts generierst.

Unter Punkt 4 kannst du sehen wie es funktioniert
http://www.vogella.com/tutorials/EclipseEMF/article.html

Viele Grüße
lam


----------



## seemsbroken (26. Apr 2016)

danke dir  aber war da auch schon soweit. also unabhängig von EMF Forms habe ich Code generiert / und läuft auch als eclipse application. aber halt nicht mittels EMF Forms. ich fürchte ich bin grad vollends blind und häng zu sehr an diesem View Model. ich seh grad keine Zusammenhang zwischen meinem generierten Code und Emf Forms.. das sind doch meiner Meinung nach 2 Paar Schuhe grad.


----------



## lam_tr (26. Apr 2016)

Ah ok, ich glaube ich weiß jetzt was du meinst.

Du benötigst ein neues Produkt, womit du es als EMF-Client starten kannst.
Schau dir diesen Punkt genau an "Getting Started with your Custom Model"

http://eclipsesource.com/blogs/tutorials/getting-started-with-the-emf-client-platform/

Viele Grüße
lam


----------



## seemsbroken (29. Apr 2016)

@lam_tr das hat alles auch funktioniert, aber jetzt ist es doch immer noch unabhängig von EMF-Forms am laufen...


----------



## lam_tr (29. Apr 2016)

Was meinst du damit, ich verstehe dich nicht.


----------



## seemsbroken (3. Mai 2016)

@lam_tr naja . so hab ich ja ganz normal mit codegenerierung gearbeitet... mir erschließt sich nicht der zusammenhang zu EMF Forms - das einzige was ich da hab is das view model - aber irgendwie muss ich ja da auch edit & editor & model code herbekommen...


----------



## seemsbroken (3. Mai 2016)

EDIT: ich glaub ich habs grade verstanden .. ich geh mich mal kurz selbst schlagen ^^ man bin ich blöd


----------



## Alan4 (22. Aug 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe eine Frage bitte bezüglich EMF Forms.

Ich bin bis jetzt dazu bekommen, dass ich aus einer XSD ein Listobjekt nun nur Pull-Down-Menü in EMF Forms bekomme, und das wäre die Fragestellung, wie ich aus einer XSD eine ListBox in EMF Forms bekommen kann?
Ist das möglich? Oder es ist schon so festgelegt?

Außerdem könnte man die UI nach der Erstellung irgendwie als XML Beschreibung (Also XML Datei) abspeichern?

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus für eure Antwort und Unterstützung.

Beste Grüße
Alan Jaff


----------

